# Christmas For Hedgehogs



## KotaJo910 (Nov 13, 2017)

This is Bubbles' first Christmas and I'm going to build her a larger cage but I don't know what else to get her for Christmas. I have some ideas but I wanted to hear about what other hedgehog owners do for their hedgies on Christmas. Not just presents. Are there any neet traditions you guys have with your hedgehogs? Like filling tiny stockings with treats or taking pictures and whatever.


----------



## Nutmeg The Hedgehog (Nov 16, 2017)

Well this is my first Chrismas with Nutmeg as well and im going to get her a hedgehog treat mix and put some in a mini stocking for her. I also made a snuggle sack for her for Christmas and she loooves it!?

Hope you and Bubbles have a great Christmas!!


----------



## Ktb (Oct 20, 2017)

I got Murphy a pillow to hide under and some new fleece blankets for when he comes out of his cage for bonding time. My mom is sewing a giant snuggle sack for her grandhedgie.


----------



## KotaJo910 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for the input! Those are great ideas! I hope everyone and their hedgehogs have a Merry Christmas or anything else you decide to celebrate!


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

What great ideas


----------



## wendythehedgehog (Oct 22, 2017)

I made Wendy her first cage liner. I can't put it in until she's fully awake while I am awake.

She also has a snuggle sack wrapped up under the tree. I am so pumped for her to (hopefully) use it.


----------

